# CUDA and PhysX detection & Clocks



## interman (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, I have strange doubts about my hardware and its support in GPU-Z.
I have new laptop with Core i7 Ivy Bridge, is it possible that integrated graphic card does support for PhysX and other ticked features? Or is it nothing more than a bug? Here is a screenshot:





Second problem: Except above card, I have GeForce GT640M.
I tried various drivers and nothing helps that GPU-Z shows some features unticked where it should all be ticked on this card series.




One of previous versions of GPU-Z did show that it supports CUDA, but now it doesn't. I have always installed full newest available driver.
How does GPU-Z check whether a card does support CUDA or not ?
One more thing which would be handy is that GPU-Z has default and current clock, right?
But all the time both values are equal which is not correct. When I switch to sensors tab, I can read current clock for GPU core and GPU memory. 

Does it have any chances to be corrected?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Sinfamy (Oct 24, 2012)

Your laptop probably has Nvidia Optimus, as does mine.

You need not worry as there is support for everything.

If you want proof, add GPU-Z to the nvidia list (in the control panel) or right click on gpu-z and "Run with graphics processor" high performance nvidia.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2012)

physx doesn't know about individual cards. it's either available system-wide or not.

the opencl detection is per-card and should be accurate

i vaguely remember seeing somewhere that kepler low-end does not support cuda?


----------



## interman (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, it has Nvidia Optimus. I've done what you said and it shows CUDA.




but problem with clocks still persists, When I switched to sensors tab, here are different clocks:


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 24, 2012)

the first tab shows 3d target clocks, the sensors tab shows real-time current clocks. due to power saving these will be lower than the clocks on the first tab


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 24, 2012)

IOW: It shows the highest power state clocks, so if You would overclock Your GPU, You would see that overclock in the 1st tab's GPU clock field. While the monitors in the 2nd tab show the clocks of *whatever-the-current-powerstate/clock-the-gpu-is-in.

Imagine: You try to overclock Your card so You set some clock for [the highest power state of] Your GPU. Looking into the 1st tab, You can easily see if it worked. Otherwise, You would need to induce some load on the GPU to push it to the HP state to see it setting the clock worked. Which would be tedious. 

Thus, it's not a bug - it's a feature.


----------



## interman (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, if so it's ok. But I think it should be better if it could show realtime clock+all other parameters calculated in realtime on the first tab.

BTW. Where can I read number of TMUs in GPU-Z? Is it possible?


----------



## interman (Oct 30, 2012)

Could anybody answer, please?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2012)

interman said:


> Where can I read number of TMUs in GPU-Z?



TMUs are not directly displayed, they are used for the calculation of texture rate, though


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2012)

interman said:


> Could anybody answer, please?



Patience is golden, youll get your answer if you dont bump a topic like you did.


----------



## interman (Oct 30, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> TMUs are not directly displayed, they are used for the calculation of texture rate, though



I know, but it would be great if it would show directly number of TMUs, so treat it as an advice 



> Patience is golden, youll get your answer if you dont bump a topic like you did.


I edited my post and though nobody read it.It isn't a crime I guess?


----------

